# Mckenzie - New Pitsligo - Any Info



## Le Racou (Sep 29, 2010)

Does anyone have any information on James McKenzie (or MacKenzie) a watchmaker who worked out of New Pitsligo in Aberdeenshire up unti 1868. He was an ancestor of mine and I would like to learn more about his watches/clocks


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

No info I'm afraid. But, New Pitsligo is only 10 miles from me. I'll see what the neighbours know.


----------



## Le Racou (Sep 29, 2010)

thanks - if you find out anything, please let me know. [email protected]


----------

